# Indy said i will be able to delete this post



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

so i'm posting it then going to try to delete it. 

if i cant, direct your wrath to him 

edit..here i sit at the advanced edit window..where oh where is the delete post button, where oh where can you be?


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

newsposter said:


> so i'm posting it then going to try to delete it.
> 
> if i cant, direct your wrath to him


If I reply, you won't be able to! MWAHAHAHAHA!!!


----------



## heyitscory (Apr 6, 2004)

Curse you, Indy, and your leg-pulling!


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

eddyj said:


> If I reply, you won't be able to! MWAHAHAHAHA!!!


irrelevant...i opened up the post and before i even typed anything out there was no delete button


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

There's a test forum:
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/forumdisplay.php?f=23


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

newsposter said:


> irrelevant...i opened up the post and before i even typed anything out there was no delete button


the delete button appears when you click edit


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

Now I have to test it.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

one things for sure...a mod is actively moving stuff around within 1 minute of posting  i thought they would all be at work!


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

newsposter said:


> irrelevant...i opened up the post and before i even typed anything out there was no delete button


It used to work that way with the old software, I seem to remember.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

jsmeeker said:


> the delete button appears when you click edit


super big negatory on that for a 1st post


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

eddyj said:


> It used to work that way with the old software, I seem to remember.


yes why did we go back?


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

You used to be able to delete threads even after people posted to them and there was discussion.

Until Pan Chun got pissy and deleted all of his threads which messed things up.

But you, or Indy, is correct that you used to be able to delete a thread before someone else posted to it.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

i guess the clutter of extra postings is less objectionable than a person deleting their own mistake before anyone else posts

or someone overlooked the feature.


----------



## DanFathers (Apr 1, 2008)

heyitscory said:


> Curse you, Indy, and your leg-pulling!


Leg pulling........

........where the heck did that saying come from anyway???


----------

